# Best wax for black cars?



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Tips please folks for waxes suited for black cars, I’ve got Angelwax Enigma on my e90 at the moment but I’m looking for something with more gloss and less emphasis on durability. 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nattys paste wax. Nice product

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Obsession PHAENNA wax is great for a glossy wet look.

http://www.obsessionwax.com/phaenna-show-wax-200ml/



> We will not be processing any orders between 21/12/2017 and 04/01/2018 due to Christmas break.
> 
> We would like to thank everyone for their support and wish you all a merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
> 
> While we are closed, use code XMAS25 for a nice little 25% discount just for stopping by.


Get an extra 25% off until the 4th January.

Cheers 
David


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Wolfgang Fuzion. :thumb:


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

91davidw said:


> Obsession PHAENNA wax is great for a glossy wet look.
> 
> http://www.obsessionwax.com/phaenna-show-wax-200ml/
> 
> ...


Top man! I just ordered 3 sample pots for £22.50 inc delivery, bargain to try a few different types.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Blackfire wet ice over fire kit - GEP, AFPP & Midnight Sun Ivory carnauba paste wax :argie:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

ODK Glamour is my personal favourite on black


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Victoria concours red wax..best i have seen

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Blackfire or Meguiars NXT2 give a really sharp look especially the NXT, may not be the trendiest but does look good. 

Polish Angel black wulfenite spray is also very good for a warmer look, also fills light swirls well.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

JR1982 said:


> ODK Glamour is my personal favourite on black


I've got an unopened panel pot of this so that is good to hear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Spend a few hours with a finishing polish and a soft pad, then consider Wax Planets Obsidian. 



Gonz.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

If you want to spend the money I'd go for swissvax mirage

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

M300JDG said:


> I've got an unopened panel pot of this so that is good to hear!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll have more than enough there to give a car a couple of coats then you'll see how good it is :thumb:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

I've only used a handful of waxes on my Panther Black Ford Focus, but the best I've found so far was AG's HD Wax. It's probably not what you're looking for but I can't help but suggest you try it if you haven't already. It looked fantastic on my car earlier this year.

Here's a photo:

IMG_0016 by Craig Giles, on Flickr


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Britemax Vantage looks rather good on black, especially if you use their Blackmax polish first :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Enigma should do it for you, spend dome time refining the finish to make it wetter but blackfire wax or fuzion will do it but it will not have the properties of enigma its a total different kettle of finish for protection all the monuclues interlock with enigma you have the top of the range wax.


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Dodo Juice, Purple Haze..


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

no one mentions either of these for black so I will

lusso oro

pinnacle souveran

petes 53 black pearl


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

BMD Sirius Dark is not only an absolute delight to work with but also leaves a truly breath taking finish! 

When I had a Dark Blue car it's all I wanted to use, and if i had black it would be my 'go to' wax


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

great gonzo said:


> Spend a few hours with a finishing polish and a soft pad, then consider Wax Planets Obsidian.
> 
> Gonz.


I've not long finished compounding, polishing and finishing the paintwork, so it's ready for me to try loads of different waxes - Obsidian will now be added to my wax planet order! Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Trip tdi said:


> Enigma should do it for you, spend dome time refining the finish to make it wetter but blackfire wax or fuzion will do it but it will not have the properties of enigma its a total different kettle of finish for protection all the monuclues interlock with enigma you have the top of the range wax.


I've just finished a 3 stage polish, took me weeks! I'm very happy with the finish, also very happy with Enigma and the crazy water behaviour it gives but thought I may get a better gloss finish using a wax designed for that purpose.

How would you rate the finish from enigma against the others you have suggested? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

dchapman88 said:


> BMD Sirius Dark is not only an absolute delight to work with but also leaves a truly breath taking finish!
> 
> When I had a Dark Blue car it's all I wanted to use, and if i had black it would be my 'go to' wax


Thanks! I've got BMD Hercules 50 ready to try but will order a pot of Sirius Dark to try too, cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Gas head said:


> no one mentions either of these for black so I will
> 
> lusso oro
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! I've got a pot of Souveran on order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

M300JDG said:


> Thanks! I've got BMD Hercules 50 ready to try but will order a pot of Sirius Dark to try too, cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BMD are fantastic waxes

Sirius is a delight and will enhance the gloss on your car no end


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

iCraig said:


> I've only used a handful of waxes on my Panther Black Ford Focus, but the best I've found so far was AG's HD Wax. It's probably not what you're looking for but I can't help but suggest you try it if you haven't already. It looked fantastic on my car earlier this year.
> 
> Here's a photo:
> 
> IMG_0016 by Craig Giles, on Flickr


Your focus looks cracking, very nice indeed! I've actually got a pot of HD wax, it was the first wax I tried on my e90 a few months ago before it was machine polished and the gloss is really great - I just fancy a change!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have used SRP followed by 3 coats of AG HD wax on my metallic black cars for years and I get it to last 3-4 months easily, what sort of duration should i be expecting from Obsession PHAENNA as I fancy a change.

And yes the garage is a mess and I have not buffed off properly a small area - i have a problem with applying too much product.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

A few I’ve used with great results:

ODK glamour 
O.C.D waxes nebula
DJ purple haze
Poorboys nattys paste red & black options


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

M300JDG said:


> I've just finished a 3 stage polish, took me weeks! I'm very happy with the finish, also very happy with Enigma and the crazy water behaviour it gives but thought I may get a better gloss finish using a wax designed for that purpose.
> 
> How would you rate the finish from enigma against the others you have suggested? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have only used my mates enigma on a front wing, where the panel was not machined or corrected just wanted see the ease of use and the water behaviour characteristics so cannot give your answer, sounds like you expected enigma too give a wetter gloss in the first place.

With blackfire and fuzion I class them as show waxes, by they are oiler in nature by the carriers and wetting agents, fuzion for me pips it for the wetter finish and clarity but enigma does give exceptionally clarity anyway.

Which finishing polish and pad do you use bud, not doubting you on your expertise here just curious.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Used dodo juice purple haze and recently fusso gloss.

Purple haze was glossy and the fusso gave great beading

Also used fp1000 which gave great water behaviour too

This is with SRP earlier in the year:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

M300JDG said:


> Thanks mate! I've got a pot of Souveran on order!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Souverans awesome on black :thumb:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> Souverans awesome on black :thumb:


You won't be disappointed


----------

